# 17.5 lb MONSTER!!!!!!



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...cle_b03ab27a-21b2-5b64-9404-aead392cf1da.html


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am getting jittery just thinking about catching that...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah man. Awesome fish.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Yo Dogg the fishing Gods were with him that day, first to catch a fish that size and then to beach it from shore.....nice


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes they were Salt. He done real good.


----------

